
Just Released Our MVP for Componently – A Marketplace for Web App Features - thisismydesign
https://www.componently.com/
======
thisismydesign
Componently is a marketplace for Web App Features (such as Authentication,
Messaging, Activity streams). We enable developers to focus on what makes
their product unique, instead of recreating redundant features.

------
dbartholomae
Happy to answer any questions you might have! :)

------
verdverm
You committed your Firebase API key to git

[https://github.com/componently-com/firebase-html-auth-
starte...](https://github.com/componently-com/firebase-html-auth-
starter/blob/master/src/config.js#L2)

